

OpenBSD 4.7 released - there
http://undeadly.org/cgi?action=article&sid=20100519134552

======
nailer
Anyone on HN deploying on OpenBSD? Any thoughts?

~~~
mstevens
I've got a home router running on OpenBSD, for a mix of practical and
educational purposes.

I've found pf to be particularly nice - it's much easier to work with than
iptables for me.

Like all the BSDs, it has man pages for _everything_ , which is an extremely
nice aspect.

The main thing that I don't like about OpenBSD is the increased update hassle
as compared to, for example, Debian.

I'd probably use OpenBSD everywhere if there was some reasonable equivalent of
what you'd do on Debian with "aptitude update && aptitude upgrade".

~~~
silentbicycle
The OpenBSD packaging system's update infrastructure has really improved
within the last year. It might be worth another look. I do porting, and very
frequently update to a recent snapshot, then update all ports. I haven't had
problems with it for a while.

And yeah, best router/firewall OS _ever_.

~~~
mstevens
How do you find running snapshots? I always figured just from the name you
could expect them to have problems.

~~~
silentbicycle
The snapshot computer is my main desktop (amd64), and in general, I haven't
had problems. (On second thought, updating "very frequently" is probably an
exaggeration - more like monthly/biweekly.) One time I noticed that my CD
burner had stopped working, but I hadn't used it for several months before
that anyway, and it went away on a subsequent update. Other than that, no
problems.

------
jorgecastillo
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1361473>

